# Elk Friday 6th



## Not Sure (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for Elk info going Friday 
Heard Blue made out well 4" no rain crust .


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes go to Blue! Everyone and their brother heads there, so many people can't be wrong!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 2, 2015)

〽❄❅;893427 said:
			
		

> Yes go to Blue! Everyone and their brother heads there, so many people can't be wrong!



Haha , had my fill this year ,Version of walking dead on skis.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 2, 2015)

In terms of what we're used to getting, Elk was pretty much off the hook yesterday. Snowed all day and night, a soft snow day as it ideally should be. Little baby bumps formed just about everywhere. I continued to find small powder shots throughout the afternoon. Blower pow in the evening transformed what little they leave open for twilight skiing to a floaty fresh tracks 3-D experience for the small few who hung around. Was very nice! Web site conditions reported 6" in the past 24h, i'd say that's accurate. 
The upcoming weekend while not going to give the same fresh snow feel as yesterday should still be pretty good.There are a number of small 1"-3"ers forecast during the week to help with the freeze after the thaw and they do a good job grooming. If you're going for the ungroomed bumps i'd look at Saturday, YMMV.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2015)

[QUOTE If you're going for the ungroomed bumps i'd look at Saturday, YMMV.[/QUOTE]

Sounds good, Audible ,seeing -#'s for Friday morning .


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 7, 2015)

Elk is Awesome today ! Powder No Crust!


----------

